

The Pareto Principle and Google Code Jam - sgk284
http://stevekrenzel.com/the-pareto-principle-and-google-code-jam

======
DanielStraight
I wonder if the 80/20 rule is really just a misunderstanding of what Jeff
Atwood talks about here:
<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001284.html>

Apparently, writing working code ISN'T 80% of the job.

